# I want to bonk her on the head



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ah, the ex of my husband. Still unable to dislodge her anger about the divorce, and still taking it out on the kids.

She gets generous child support, and they need a new printer. Printers cost, what...$40 for a perfectly adequate one? And that's all they need, this is for their school papers. She won't buy one. So they come over here to print, which is fine, I love seeing them, but you know, shell out $40 for your kids' schoolwork, you harpy.

Sorry. Needed to vent. She just did a $20,000 remodel of her kitchen and her kids cannot have a $40 printer. Grrrrr.

H will buy them one, and that's good. It's not about the $40, though.

Yes, I want to bonk her on the head. I won't, though.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Ah, the ex of my husband. Still unable to dislodge her anger about the divorce, and still taking it out on the kids.
> 
> She gets generous child support, and they need a new printer. Printers cost, what...$40 for a perfectly adequate one? And that's all they need, this is for their school papers. She won't buy one. So they come over here to print, which is fine, I love seeing them, but you know, shell out $40 for your kids' schoolwork, you harpy.
> 
> ...


^^^^ You are such a nice.. sweet person... unlike me... I would bonk her on the head... lmao


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll do it for you! *BONK!*


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Bonking on the head is _assault_. Don't want anyone to end up in jail. :rofl::rofl:

I try to feel pity for those who are too angry, immature or dense to see how silly they behave. Keeps me from hating people like that and reminds me that I am above them.

Divorce is very difficult to get past. However, your hubby's ex wife needs to attend therapy instead of taking out her anger on the kids. She doesn't even see how much she is damaging them. Idiot.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

True dat, FirstYearDown -- and they are going off to college next year, so she doesn't have long to change their opinion of her.

Oh, well. H is refusing to buy a printer...he's funny, he'll give way time and time and time again, but when he puts his foot down, it's down!


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

you need those two 12 fts I feed where I fish at huh.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Charge her a dollar a page or whatever Kinkos charges.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

she sounds nice and reasonable


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Like you, I give H's children a good example of a NORMAL wife and mother. The older they get...the more they GET this! 

I have to say the same for my H. He gives my kids (all young 20's) a good example of a good father and a strong, responsible man. (As opposed to my ex.... and if I can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all, right?)


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Today is the ex's day off and the kids came over here to just hang out. 

Seems the karma train is approaching the station...


----------

